# SSB Tractor Parts buying experience



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

Has anyone had any good experience buying from SSB, I can't believe any customer service can be that bad, maybe it's just me. Been waiting 10 days on a part I would not have ordered if I knew it would take so long and getting any info out of them is .....impossible to say the least.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I just checked. They have a pretty extensive file at the Better Business Bureau. The laws of nature will eventually cull them from the herd. Unfortunately, there will be folks like you and the others who complained who have to suffer their BS in the mean time. I'll remember this post and never do business with them.


----------



## lcrepairs (Jul 25, 2015)

They did finally overnight ship me the filter, after contacting them 4 or 5 times due to no communication. I can wait on parts if I need to but at least I like to know if it's really on order or is it in stock or not, etc. They shipped some really nice catalogs and calendar with the order. It appears they have some really good products and the prices are right, but I learned with that company, you really need to call the order in and not do it on their webpage. If I had known they didn't have that part in stock I would have ordered it from another company.


----------



## mf_jim (12 mo ago)

I see there are many comments of poor performance by SSB. I recently ordered a part - received an order number, then nothing!! Can't contact them by phone and they won't reply to my emails. Part hasn't arrived, they have my money, and I can't get a tracking number - if they even shipped it!!!! Guess I will contact my credit card company to cancel payment.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm never adverse to doing a chargeback on any Internet sell if they don't perform correctly and don't communicate. I buy very little tractor or implement related parts online, I much prefer my dealer and supporting his business.

never done business with them and don't plan on it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Well apparently they haven't gotten any better..... The first three post were from 2015


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I saw that as well. never dealt with them.


----------



## Gopher Baroque (May 24, 2021)

...and it looks they have finally gone off-line (April 2022)


----------

